# How to handle going from one dog to three.



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

:help:It appears that Thunder and Checerly will be coming tommorrow. I havent introduced a dog into our house in 10 years.Got no idea how to handle this correctly . I know some things I did inthe past I wouldnt do again. So Ive never met the two girls . They both on a video in a neutral place were ok w/ a confident dog. Lucky is not real confident. So Im going to search the threads s and see what I find but I would love to hear from you folks in rescue who foster and anyone who has multi dog households. Thanks 
Maggi


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well it really depends on the dogs. I do fostering and have friends who bring dogs over so there's always "new" dogs coming and going. Nikon can be somewhat "barrier aggressive" for lack of a better term. Meaning, if he's in the yard and someone comes right up to the gate or a dog approaches he will bark and appear to be aggressive. However if I have him in the house and have people and dogs enter the yard first, then let him out, he's fine. He greets the other dog and that's that. I know a lot of people will only do initial meetings in neutral territory but that's why I say it depends on the dog. Nikon is far more likely to be snarky on a short leash, so walking him to a bark and doing greetings there isn't really practical. For us it works to have the new dog come in the house or yard first and sniff around, then I let Nikon and Coke (and any other fosters) come out one by one.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Just wanted to say congrats and good luck!! keep us updated on how it goes, will be keeping fingers crossed it goes GOOD!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Intro on neutral ground outside the home. If you are able to drop all the leashes so they don't feel threatened but you have something to grab in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Guys. Im trying to see if I can get some help tommorrow w/ our neighbor.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I cannot comment on the into part, but just a thought that may help introduce them all in a relaxed state/postive association...mist lavender water - 10 drops essential oil to spritz bottle and spray whereever necessary...you can spritz on hands and fluff into fur.

Rescue remedy as well - 4 drops under the tongue

or the bigger guns - melatonin in advance 

can do any combo or all.

Good luck, I hope it goes smoothly - the girls are lucky for your kindness and Lucky hopefully will benefit - for all

Cheers


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Maggi,
I agree with the neutral ground intro. I hope it goes well, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
Are you just fostering them or are you going to adopt them? Either way thanks for opening your heart and home to them


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> I cannot comment on the into part, but just a thought that may help introduce them all in a relaxed state/postive association...mist lavender water - 10 drops essential oil to spritz bottle and spray whereever necessary...you can spritz on hands and fluff into fur.
> 
> Rescue remedy as well - 4 drops under the tongue
> 
> ...


Thanks gator Bytes,Is there a patron St of dogs I can light a candle too? I seriously need St Francis to intervene .

OK my plan for tommorrow. Hubby and myself pick the dogs up somewhere in southern Ohio.We bring them home. Girls in the yard while I greet Lucky . Introduce on leash by walking around front yard which Lucky has only ever been in on leash or tie out so not marked as his terrority. Then if there is calm ,put girls in back yard ,then bring Lucky in . Or one girl in yard other in basement then Luck in yard w/ first girl. Then change the girls. When do I put the three together . Thats where I get nervous .


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Do the girls crate? I can give you a whole thing I do, based on that question, does Lucky crate, and is he not confident in that he gets nervous, takes offense, gets snipey, what would I see if I were watching Lucky on TV and he was meeting a new dog?

It's Saint Rocco.  I have a Rocco, who ironically, is fear reactive to dogs.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you HAVE to introduce them right now?
Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't these two just go through surgery? 

I'm a huge fan of the two-week shut down. Give them some time to settle in and heal and then go through proper introductions if it's at all possible.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Jean this may be for nought . I just talked to Kat our person at ROR who is handling this. I expressed my concerns and she and another evaluator have suggested we wait as the girls if it doesnt work w/ us would lose their current placement. however my husband is rather annoyed w/ me and thinks we should go ahead.
Jean Lucky is moody. He doesnt seem to want to play and tolerates at first but then becomes grumpy lifting his lip. If it was allowed to go further he would lunge. I reaaly have not pushed him to be around other dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It's risky when you have a picky dog. There are tons of dogs in OH in need that might be easier to meet. 

I will check back later - if you do - like APBT said, you don't have to introduce right away. 

Lucky sounds more like many of my dogs. They will tolerate other dogs, but really don't want someone in their faces. (almost typed feces!) I can take them places, they are good, might even meet other dogs on their own, but really don't want someone up in their grills! I am the same way with close talkers!  My dogs all get along because they are similar - nod, say hello, move on...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

APBTLove said:


> Do you HAVE to introduce them right now?
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't these two just go through surgery?
> 
> *I'm a huge fan of the two-week shut down. Give them some time to settle in and heal and then go through proper introductions if it's at all possible.*


This. Two week shut down by all means!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

They do not need to get along immediately. After the two-week shut down, go through intros SLOWLY, they don't even need to sniff each other the first try, they could go on a walk near one another - one girl at a time so as not to overdo it for him - within sight. And work on getting more progress over the course of days/weeks, not minutes.
He doesn't sound like a dog-aggressive dog at all to me, and neither do the girls. I think this could work.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with taking introductions slow, it may take a few weeks of watching but you'll learn triggers. Jazzy is fine with other dogs but hates when a dog gets in her face, so I watch interactions and make sure that trigger gets pushed as little as possible. 

Most dogs can handle change with ease as long as it's gradual. Keep them separate for a few days then let them interact for short periods. There may be rough patches but in the end it can be very rewarding

My family has eight dogs between us and we get together often, we've learned who gets along and who needs to be watched. There's every size between a 4 lb Yorkie to a 85 lb Doberman, and we've never had any big issues. .

Just take it slow and try to relax, chances are everything will be just fine


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Don't rush anything. When I brought Lakota home I sat with the dogs all day before I even thought about bringing her out. 
I would set the girls up in crates in a different room than Lucky and just take it real slow.
I'm so excited for you & so happy the girls are staying together. I'll be thinking about you guys!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The decision to bring the girls here tommorrow was rescinded due to there not really being a good way forthem to return if needed due to the distance and my own doubts. My apologies to you guys. I did complete the home study and the person who did it suggested working w/ a GSD Sr rescue to be a back up. She thought that it could work but we needed to have a back up plan.This may still happen. I left messages w/ ROR and my home study will be sent to them sometime today or tommorrow.We still want them but Im not sure crate and rotate for life is the way to go for us and them if it does not turn out well.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well you know what is best for you and yours. 

Do you think you could just foster them to see if it would work, and then if you really feel it won't work with the rescue to find an adopter?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

APBTLove said:


> Well you know what is best for you and yours.
> 
> Do you think you could just foster them to see if it would work, and then if you really feel it won't work with the rescue to find an adopter?


That is what Im hoping for .The lady who did our home study is the lead person fior the group who works w/ our conty pound . She suggested the foster to see if it works. ROR will take them back its just that the place they are at now wont be available and foster homes are in short supply however we could handle crate and seperate as we have entry to the basement and the dogs could be seperated.ROR has ben great dealing w/ this and trying to help us .Our home study didnt get to them until today so the girls couldnt come today I think .


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> That is what Im hoping for .The lady who did our home study is the lead person fior the group who works w/ our conty pound . She suggested the foster to see if it works. ROR will take them back its just that the place they are at now wont be available and foster homes are in short supply however we could handle crate and seperate as we have entry to the basement and the dogs could be seperated.ROR has ben great dealing w/ this and trying to help us .Our home study didnt get to them until today so the girls couldnt come today I think .


You are going into this smart!  Good luck!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Well we leave today actually later this afternoon to pick up Cheverily and Thunder right after we finish some stuff up.So Ill post again as soon as we are home w/ the girls tommorrow.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Good luck!!!!
I'm sure everything will work out fine.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good luck let us know how it goes!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Good luck!! Can't wait to hear how it goes


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Good Luck, I hope everything goes smoothly!!! Can't wait for pictures and updates


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

OK First 12 hours. Girls are in the basement and Lucky is upstairs. Due to furniture and the guys exercise equipment not enough room for two appropirate sized cages but the girls are in lock down w/ trips out for their business. Cheverily has a limp after the car ride anda bad landing tripping on the ramp . Need to keep my eye on that . She is the leader and she gets petted first and choses where she wants to lay down. Thunder in the truck took most of the space and stepped on poor Chevy at which time Chevy lifted a lip and Thunder said sorry and moved an inch. Can lock down be seclusion?I dont know if these girls have ever been in a cage before other then at the vets. They are sleeping on Daisy's old day time beds. Have two beds in mind for them but both like to lay and prop their chins so I think Ill look for a pillow that goes around but is low in profile. Any suggestions ? Chevy seems older and Thunder is the curious up and at them type. Chevy kind of reminds me of Daisy at 11. She wants to relax.No intros yet thought I would wait a while . Want some help as the last time I did this it was a diaster and we lived w/ the Protective custody set up for two years.Please give feedback. I can get another crate.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the key to having 3 dogs is buy more kibble.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> the key to having 3 dogs is buy more kibble.


 You got that right !


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

The thing about Chevy's front leg would be a concern for sure. Do they have her on anything for arthritis? If she is in pain,and she is the leader. Meeting Lucky might not go well IMO. I bet Lucky is excited to see what is in the basement.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loneforce it's the rear paw and she is using it she is slow moving but using all fours.She has been out in the yard climbing our small hill. We will see . No pain meds.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Loneforce it's the rear paw and she is using it she is slow moving but using all fours.She has been out in the yardclimbing our small hill. We will see .


 OOpps sorry  Anyways I hope it goes well. I can't wait to see some pictures of all 3 together  Me and the furry gang here have our paws crossed.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

*One to Three Cont'd*

OK some pictures. 

The first is in the truck on our way home.We passed a pasture and they saw horses and they were quite impressed.






,

Thunder eating















and finally Chevy in the basement kitchen.

PS Cheverily(Chevy) has whits spots on her nose. Thunder is a little smaller and no spots on nose


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

They sure were alert to their surroundings on the way home. Thats awesome! They are beautiful dogs, and what you are doing for them is incredible.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

BTW I am sorry I seem so interested in this, but if I had the room for more I would be doing that same thing. I probably would have way too many dogs lol..... Hats off to everyone who can rescue homeless animals You are true hero's in my book.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> No intros yet thought I would wait a while . Want some help as the last time I did this it was a diaster and we lived w/ the Protective custody set up for two years.Please give feedback. I can get another crate.


Best to do intros on neutral territory if possible. I'm always a big fan of the walk and intro method. Start with the dogs apart (like two separate sidewalks on either side of a street) and if they are calm and only showing mild interest, slowly move closer together. Dogs would naturally meet from the side and not face on which is why I really likely the walking together method. 

In the yard or house, new dog goes into the yard/room right and bring the resident dog in second (preferably after new dog has had a minute or two to get used to the surroundings). Again on leash and as long as they are calm, you can let them meet. Let them drag leashes until you are confident there will be no fights. 

Another good way is to keep meeting structured so they don't get any ideas of their own. Never allow one to push the other out of the way for attention.

Stay clam and relaxed and it will all go well. Thanks for helping these two girls!! They are very lucky.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Loneforce and GSD Raven. Well I had the girls out ion the yard Lucky was eating and w/ my husband. I didnot have the girls on leash b/c they came w/ us when called before I now know thats not what happened. They both went around the fence then I called them to me by running away from them. Didnt work. i calld thunder who followed but Chevy went to the deck steps and got stuck .. thunder then followed me and both went on the deck and Lucky was on the other side of the door in the house . He cried and barked they ignored but Thunder followed me as I called to her. Chevy explored our deck looked at Lucky in the patio door and decided to usde the ramp. Lesson learned they go out only on leash for awhile and they have no recall. Bought their food ,another elevated feeder. Chevy is dominant she eats first . I seperated them to make sure Thunder ate. Day ONE done except for potty breaks.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Well today it was a Monday so everybody was gone for about six hours.The girls saw Lucky b/c no one closed the door. Ran down did that. They are scheduled to see a vet on saturday. We will wait the full two weeks befor they met. Chevy does a grumble at times when you touch her. I think Loneforce was right some arthritis. The girls dont know sit . Thunder can be lured ,Chevy not. Want to rule out pain so I know what to do. Any feedbackplz give it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Well today it was a Monday so everybody was gone for about six hours.The girls saw Lucky b/c no one closed the door. Ran down did that. They are scheduled to see a vet on saturday. We will wait the full two weeks befor they met. Chevy does a grumble at times when you touch her. I think Loneforce was right some arthritis. The girls dont know sit . Thunder can be lured ,Chevy not. Want to rule out pain so I know what to do. Any feedbackplz give it.


I read my post and it wasnt clear. The girls were in the basement and the door was open and Lucky walked into our outdoor screen room and the girls saw him. They did not meet.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It sounds like everything is going well


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

*Help need advice /insight*

Well its been two weeks. We have not introduced yet due to a couple of concerns :
1. Cheverily is very very territorial.She is continously grwling at Thunder and that raises lots of issues w/ Lucky.She amd Thunder got into it on friday. 
2. The dogs together are somewhat leash reactive or at least were at the vets. Granted it was 7 days into their stay.
So here are my questions and my thoughts;
I need a trainer no call backs from the one I called and its not like there are alot of trainers in my area anyways.I want another evaluation and some help . I Am willing to pay. 
The fact that Cheverily is growling and attacked Thunder and they growl back and forth is going to make this difficult. They are in our basement where they get attention and a couch but Im wondeing if this is going to be two down one up for the rest of time. Just feeling a little overwhelmed. They have yard time and they have decent recall.I think cause they are worried their being left. I really dont even know enough to ask questions so I just thought Id put this out there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You have rescue backup, correct? If they are growling, then they are probably not a bonded pair. What do you think of keeping Thunder and rehoming Cheverily to a home where she might fit in better?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> You have rescue backup, correct? If they are growling, then they are probably not a bonded pair. What do you think of keeping Thunder and rehoming Cheverily to a home where she might fit in better?


 Thats what I thought. No I dont have rescue back up. Lucky and Daisy were not a bonded pair. They were comfortable but would growl. On the other hand as it is Chevy is doing the growling. I wonder how her physical health affects her behavior.She sees the vet tommorrow.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am so sorry you have this on top of everything else. 
Sending good, feel better vibes from sunny Florida.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Hope all works well! When we took in my son's pitbull, he brought him over several times first, my son was dominant with Cody and clipper, then with just us there I sat in the floor with Cody, he was the "pack leader", clipper followed Cody, and hooch ( the pitbull) is very submissive. Cody and clipper slept in my room with door shut, otherwise hooch would jump on my bed and they didn't like that, they were unable to. Hooch slept with my daughter, still does, and clipper sleeps in my room. After Cody died, hooch tried to become the leader, guess that was the "bull" in him, so I keep up a pecking Order of sorts! Still keep them separated when I'm gone, but they get along ok in house. I don't let them out together alone in the yard, don't want anything to start up and clipper has arthritis in his legs so don't want to much chasing around.I sat in the floor with Cody for about a week, but hooch was very submissive, and really didn't do anything. Except to drive me nuts trying to be in my lap, against me, etc! Got him under control on that though!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Thats what I thought. No I dont have rescue back up. Lucky and Daisy were not a bonded pair. They were comfortable but would growl. On the other hand as it is Chevy is doing the growling. I wonder how her physical health affects her behavior.She sees the vet tommorrow.


Did you adopt them from a rescue or straight from the shelter? If they are from a rescue, they should be willing to help you if for some reason one or both is not a fit. 

I agree with Michelle, they are likely not bonded if they are growling at each other. Could certainly be her health that is causing her to be uneasy or it could just be that she is settling in and starting to show her true colors.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

This was a courtesy post so while they paid for their spay they ,the rescue, never really had them where they would have had alot of experience w/ the girls. . I could be on my own.I assumed a bonded pair would be much less contentious then these two.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Do you think Thunder (the more passive one) would get along with Lucky? I know you have intro'd them yet, maybe try just those two?

And I would say physical pain can contribute to snarkiness, 

As for a bonded pair, I have had multiple dogs over the years, they've lived together their entire lives have never really had any that bonded to each other..

And these are two girls right? that could be where the snarkiness comes from as well.

Good luck tho, I would try one intro (maybe get a trainer there to help out with that / eval etc) with just Thunder & Lucky..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Do you think Thunder (the more passive one) would get along with Lucky? I know you have intro'd them yet, maybe try just those two?
> 
> And I would say physical pain can contribute to snarkiness,
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please don't get stuck on "bonded pair". 

My only reason for mentioning "bonded pair" was that if they were bonded, you may have a harder time rehoming one. Since they are fighting, I doubt they are bonded and it will be easier to rehome one if necessary without adverse affects to the other.

We have three females right now...none are "bonded". Prior to that, we had two siblings (one of them is a female we currently have). Those two were bonded. When Bandit died, Banshee became very depressed and developed aggression issues towards strangers. That depression is what I was concerned with when I mentioned this in my previous post above.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Please don't get stuck on "bonded pair".
> 
> My only reason for mentioning "bonded pair" was that if they were bonded, you may have a harder time rehoming one. Since they are fighting, I doubt they are bonded and it will be easier to rehome one if necessary without adverse affects to the other.
> 
> We have three females right now...none are "bonded". Prior to that, we had two siblings (one of them is a female we currently have). Those two were bonded. When Bandit died, Banshee became very depressed and developed aggression issues towards strangers. That depression is what I was concerned with when I mentioned this in my previous post above.


Michelle thanks for your replies. I think the sitiuation you described betwen Bandit and Banshee described what happened to Lucky when Daisy passed. I know now that it doesnt look like the girls are bonded and it appears Thunder is the easier one to live w/. But I wouldnt give Chevy up unless the correct home came along. Chev is almost 10 has some pain issues and isnt crazy about other dogs. She would have a dificult time finding a family. Now if I could find an older couple w/ no other dogs who wants to have a girl who will go w/ them in their R/V and take slow but long walks and cuddle endessly then she can move. Im prtty sure I wont find that couple except in my dreams.
I just dont want to screw this up. I know a trainer who I havent called yet but GSDs are that person's least favorite dog so Im not willing to call that trainer. I will continue to look for a trainer.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

*1 to 3 dogs (Kind of Long)*

It has been awhile since I was on this thread so here is a summary of the past 4 months. We kept the dogs seperated for quite some time as we needed to get to know the girls and figure out where they were physically. In Feb we met w/ a trainer and the girls were aggressive with Lucky on that intro. We were walking the dogs on leash in our yard at our old house and when we moved to the new house we had a gate set up to seperate them when out . Made my mornings so much easier. My husband has been home alot and he started having the dogs out together and we have built up from there. The girls when we are gone are either in our sunroom (has A/C and heat unit) or in our basement if its too hot. Lucky is in the house. The dogs have begun to spend time together in the inside but we have had scraps and by that I mean Lucky biting or pining one of the girls or Thunder and Chevy taking turns blocking Lucky and/or growling. Lucky has tried to initate play w/ them or lay w/ one of them on the dogbeds in the sunroom and that is not tolerated as the other sister jumps over him to take the spot. We have had all three snoozing in the family room and definitely outside they will lay together two girls in front Lucky directly behind.Aweek ago Lucky nailed Chevy's ear and we went to the vets . She is on meds as due to her age didnt want to chance the anesthetic.The dogs have started sleeping w/me all together. It starts w/ Thunder coming up after her final good girl break of the night and then Chevy joins and Lucky when hubby falls asleep in his easy chair. They sleep the girls next to each other and Lucky on the farside of the bed where he always has slept. We have had 7 total attacks ,two by each of the girls and three by Lucky in 3.5 months.
Here is what is common to all events :
1. all but one I was there,the first Lucky got down to the basement and stuck his nose over the gate befor Jim(DH) could get there and his nose was bit by thunder and he bitThunder's forehead. 
2. Happens around steps or close quarters like in beteween pcs of furniture.
3. its always when all three are present.
So those are my observations.Some other info the girls arent just bonded they are inseperable. Chevy panics when she cant find Thunder and Thunbder will try anything to find Chevy. 2) Chevys hips are bad and we've have her on Phycox as well as ocasionally Tramadol and a prescription NSAID for a short period.The vet thinks her pain contributes to her grouchines w/ the other dogs.
Here are my questions :
1. What is realistic regarding dog spats/fights? Husband thinks that these spats will happen until they have the pack order strightened out and their routine w/ each other is established. What do you think ?
2. The girls love being with people. Thunder is more attached to me but both appear to prefer women. Chevy does spend time w/ hubby . I find continously rotating to be difficult but we still do it. Last night Lucky was w/us while we ate dinner then we played in the yard w/ him while the girls were in the sunroom. Later all three were w/ us while we watched the new Diehard movie. No issues. Is this oK. We tryu to pay attention to blocking ,guarding growly snarky faces. Ive tried yawning when I see them but ususally just correct. Chevy will lay with her back to Lucky and Thunder is more likely after Lucky has been corrected to block him. So what are your suggestions re time together?
3, The girls have som housebreaking issues and have started to defecate in our loft. This has become a problem since the move here to the new house and it seemed better for about 10 days but then then Lucky attacked Chevy and I went back to work for 5 days the first time in three weeks.Any suggestions thoughts re the fear of Lucky could have made it resume?
WEll I think Ive dumped enough stuff on you guys and I really look forwrd to any replies. There is more info on my other thread Two SR. Sisters from Baltimore on the Rescue follow up section of the forum,.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Really am looking for opinions and views. Kind of my bump


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You guys have the patience of saints

I honestly don't have any answers for you, but wanted to say I think your doing a great job..

Sounds like TONS of work, but you've made great strides despite the 'spats' here and there...Keep on doing what your doing, because it sounds like things are better than when you started..


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Idk what's realistic about spats, but I do know what's acceptable here... And that's zero. We crated and rotated for about three months when Jack moved in. And then again later that year when we moved in with a roommate and had a bad fight with his dog. It's exhausting, I know. You're doing great, though. Hang in there. 

Here's one thought: my trainer told me when one of mine breaks a rule, all THREE of them get corrected/redirected. I had previously only ever removed the offending dog. Now this is for Jack getting too personal with the sniffing, which the girls both detest and they get snarky with him. I'm going to give it a try! Idk whether that will help. I hope so. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Diane .I forgot after 9.5 years what it was like to get a new dog or what it was like to have three.
Jack & Mattie's Dad I think your idea of everyone gets time out or corrected sounds good. Think I can put Lucky out front and girls out back or vice versa or girls in basement. Thanks


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

> 1. all but one I was there,the first Lucky got down to the basement and stuck his nose over the gate befor Jim(DH) could get there and his nose was bit by thunder and he bitThunder's forehead.
> 2. Happens around steps or close quarters like in beteween pcs of furniture.
> 3. its always when all three are present.
> So those are my observations.Some other info the girls arent just bonded they are inseperable. Chevy panics when she cant find Thunder and Thunbder will try anything to find Chevy. 2) Chevys hips are bad and we've have her on Phycox as well as ocasionally Tramadol and a prescription NSAID for a short period.The vet thinks her pain contributes to her grouchines w/ the other dogs.
> ...


ok #2some dogs dont like the closed in feeling of being "trapped" by furniture, closed in spaces etc.. they like their space and when a dog invades their space they lash out. my male will do this with my bf's lab if she gets too close to his face when he is laying down or if she is near him at a doorway or furniture is next to him. i keep him away from tight spaces with other dogs around to keep the snapping to a minimum.. most dogs know to respect space but some dogs just have no clue of personal space issues.

3-the dogs are still getting to know each other.lucky is dog selective (which you knew from day one) and the girls are bonded at the hip so they are protecting each other.. all 3 dogs are now living with each other so they still need to get the system figured out which will take some more time.. probably after a year of living together with rules spelled out in black and white they should get better....

4- when they are all laying quietly in the same room with everyone praise for all good behavior. people tend to forget to praise for good behavior even if it means just laying there quietly.. i do this too lol.. praise them all when they are good.. the more you praise for good behavior the more they will learn the good behavior and what is expected of them..

5. learn to relax.. its going to take some time, as you had one dog and didnt have to worry about bones or toys or food or sharing or space or anything with one dog..now you have 3 and its stressful .. this is normal!!! dont beat your self up.. you went from a one dog home to a 3 dog home and your current dog is selective with dogs he likes or doesnt like.. mine is like that too. he can be good 95% of the time then the other 5% he is an ass... he snarked at my bf's female lab that was over last weekend because she walked close to his face as he was laying in the hallway blocking her... they both got a time out and reprimanded.. sometimes he starts trouble just to be an ass. he gets snarky with my female gsd too, and the old dog here occasionally... i have a few spats every few months due to the males stupidity its all barking/growling and noise but rarely does any dog get hurt.. 

to solve the gate issue so that lucky doesnt get bit/or bite one of the girls put another gate 6 inches in front of the inital gate, this way he can get to the gate but cant get his nose over the gate and the girls cant do that either.. this way a double barrier will keep the snarkiness at a minimum..


housebreaking- put the girls back on the normal routine of potty time.. pretend they are puppies again.. some dogs when moving that is stress and they fall back on their potty habits (some senior dogs more then adult /young dogs) get everyone on a strict schedule again and take the girls out after every meal,nap, playtime, sleeptime etc...

you are doing really great, stop doubting yourself.. its hard to go from one to many dogs, an to do it with a dog that has issues to begin with is even harder...

sit back and relax and look at how far you have come with all 3 dogs.. if you were doing stuff wrong all the time it wouldnt be working out... 

you just need to relax and get more patience. give it a year to settle down for all 3 dogs.

keep rotating the dogs the way you are,if it is working keep doing it.. if lucky can get along with one girl pair them up for outside time, then switch, etc.. just be patient it will work out eventually... dont forget your dog had you to himself for his whole life, you now turned it upside down lol by bringing home 2 dogs, and the girls to had their lives turned upside down by being surrendered, then transported, then living with you, then moving with you.... give it all some more time and patience.. you will be fine...


( i have always had a 3 dog house with my male who is dog reactive/selective food aggressive/toy aggressive and he is now 11 and with time and patience it always works out .. rufus who is the ass tried to get the 17 yr old dog to play the minute he met her, when she snarked at him he held a grudge to this day,he refuses to play with her or initiate play.. so dont feel bad with what your dog is doing lol.... )


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Really am looking for opinions and views. Kind of my bump


I just know I'm going to get jumped for this but I agree with your husband. Spats to a certain extent are normal. As long as no one is getting seriously hurt I let them grumble at each other. My 11 year old get cranky when he is hurting and someone knocks into him. He will growl and warn the other dogs. Some times it gets loud and sound scary but I've learned to back off and let it happen. There is a difference between spats and kill fights and I don't know how to explain it but you will know if you ever see the difference. A spat will be loud and scary and ruffs up and lots of showing of teeth but no real injuries other than the occasional puncture that usually happens by accident. My boys male, littermates would get up on their hind legs and look like a couple of black bears fighting but not one injury to either of them.. A kill fight is a lot more quiet and is far scarier in the long run because all of a sudden there is a fight and fur and blood are flying. There is little warning it is sudden and furious and I don't even know how to explain it. I'm probably not doing a good job but if your husband is experienced with dogs listen to him.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I can see Lucky's point of view. It is 2 against 1. There is definitely going to be some grumbling. I believe over time these 3 will learn to exist with each other. I wouldn't say love or even like each other." Exist " I agree with your husband too. I do remember you saying there was some injuries before. Hopefully that ends with time as well. I think you have come a long way with these 3, and wanted to say what a great job I think you are doing. I still say them 2 girls are very lucky that you rescued them.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Shepherds Mom I had dodger and Lucky in a fight and Dodger wanted to kill. This isn't the same but Im so worried re Chevy as she is more fragile then Thunder and no where as big as Lucky. Thanks for giving thoughts I appreciate your viewpoint. 
Mebully lots of good info thanks .I know your right about making progress it sometimes hard to see. Patience is not my virtue so obviously I need to work on that. got to work on the potty training schedule.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loneforce said:


> I can see Lucky's point of view. It is 2 against 1. There is definitely going to be some grumbling. I believe over time these 3 will learn to exist with each other. I wouldn't say love or even like each other." Exist " I agree with your husband too. I do remember you saying there was some injuries before. Hopefully that ends with time as well. I think you have come a long way with these 3, and wanted to say what a great job I think you are doing. I still say them 2 girls are very lucky that you rescued them.


Thanks Loneforce You've been a great cheerleader for us and the girls.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Shepherds Mom I had dodger and Lucky in a fight and Dodger wanted to kill. This isn't the same but Im so worried re Chevy as she is more fragile then Thunder and no where as big as Lucky. Thanks for giving thoughts I appreciate your viewpoint.
> Mebully lots of good info thanks .I know your right about making progress it sometimes hard to see. Patience is not my virtue so obviously I need to work on that. got to work on the potty training schedule.


My old grumbly guy is the biggest and baddest of the bunch so I know he won't get hurt badly, he may be old but he outweighs everyone else by a bunch. I can see your worry with a smaller older female. Good luck, your two girls are so lucky you were able to take them on and keep them together.


----------

